# GeorgiaWaterfowler First Duck Contest



## Ol' Red

It's a bit late, but I would like to invite y'all to participate in the Georgia Waterfowler First Duck contest. The rules are below, but please visit www.georgiawaterfowler.com for additional information and make your official entry for the 5th annual GWF Youth 1st Duck Program. 

The post must include:
A picture showing both the youth and the waterfowl.
-Date of kill.
-Location of kill.
-Story of kill.
-Date of birth of the youth.

For protection, the name and the address of the youth can be PMed to me. Please provide enough detail in the PM so that he can match it to the post here.



The rules are simple,and may be modified for clarity during the contest:

1. The program is open to entrants who are 16 or younger when the bird was taken.
2. Bird must be taken legally during the 201- 2014 early or regular season and must be the first waterfowl ever taken by the youth. (Late conversation season harvests do not apply.)
3. The youth taking the bird or guardian must post the story, including date and general location, and pictures of the youth with the bird in the Youth Waterfowl - 1st Duck Program forum at GWF.
4. Each entrant will receive a GWF 1st Duck camo hat plus other potential prizes. (Names and address can be sent via PM to a GWF admin.)
5. Entries must be posted by February 28, 2014.
6. A drawing of all eligible entrants will be held in March 2014 for the prizes. Prizes will be ready for pick up/delievery in April 2014.
7. Participation in this drawing indicates that the child and his/her guardian release GWF and all members of any liability and forfiet any challenges to the contest or its results.
8. Any gun awarded as a prize will be awarded to the legal guardian of the youth winner.
9. Prize pick up or delivery are the responsibility of the prize winners. (This includes getting the mounts to and from taxidermist.)

Youths, good luck this season and don't forget your camera in the blind!

NOTE ON DUCK MOUNTS: If you win a duck mount, please contact me with your local taxidermist information. GWF will pay the taxidermist directly for him (up to market price) to mount your trophy, but all details must be worked out in advance including the price the taxidermist will charge.

NOTE ON SHOTGUNS: Shotguns will be purchased from a dealer of GWF's choice. The legal guardian of the winner will be responsible for contacting GWF's dealer and arranging pick up or shipping and FFL transfer. Alternately, GWF may purchase a GC to a FFL for the going retail amount of a basic shotgun to allow the youth to pick out the specifics. Typically, GWF has allowed $350 for the grand prize and $300 for the first prize shotgun.

Red


----------



## Ol' Red

Last month to make entries. You don't have to be a GA resident to participate. 

Red


----------

